# MSI GE60-i550m245fd pimpen oder doch ein anderes Laptop?



## The_Checker (8. Oktober 2013)

Hi Leute, 
ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir das MSI GE60-i550m245fd zu kaufen. Ich finde die Kombination aus i5-4200m und GT750M wirklich sehr interessant. 
Ich würde jedoch gerne den RAM auf 8GB erweitern.  Kann ich einfach ein zweites 4GB modul einbauen und im dualchanel betreiben oder sollte ich ein 8GB KIT kaufen? Könntet ihr mir was empfehlen, denn ich hab von SO-DIM RAM nicht wirklich viel Ahnung?
Oder hättet ihr evtl.  ne alternative mit mehr RAM?

Wir nutzen das Laptop fast ausschließlich daheim, Akku ist also zweitrangig.  70% Office und Internet inkl.  Facebookspiele meiner Frau, 20% Multimedia (Film und HD-streams), 10% Zocken das anspruchsvollste wird wohl Anno2070 sein.

Für web und Office bestehe ich auf FullHD zum Zocken reicht mir 720p. Mattes Display ist Pflicht und ein optisches Laufwerk wäre schön. 

Eigentlich wollte ich maximal 600 € ausgeben, ich wäre aber auch bereit die 700 € für das MSI zu bezahlen, wenn es nichts vernünftiges günstigeres gibt.

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## The_Checker (10. Oktober 2013)

Hat mir wirklich keiner nen Tipp bezüglich RAM oder ein alternativ Laptop? 

Ich hab mir inzwischen auch noch das ACER  v5 - 573g im MM angesehen,  das hat schon 8GB RAM.  Und ein optisches Laufwerk könnte ich ka per USB anschließen. 

Lässt sich der Leistungsunterschied zwischen dem i5-4200U (ACER) und dem i5-4200M (MSI) beziffern?
Ich denke gerade bei CPU-Lastigen Spielen wie ANNO muss der Unterschied doch erheblich sein?

Oder kann ich die CPU vernachlässigen und sollte eher das MSI kaufen, da hier die GPU 2GB DDR5 RAM hat anstelle von 4GB DDR 3 RAM beim ACER. Ehrlich gesagt kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass eine GT750M überhaupt von 4GB RAM profitiert.


----------



## Cinnayum (10. Oktober 2013)

4GB Grafik-RAM für so eine "Mini-Karte" sind natürlich nur Kundenfang. Der i5-xxxxU ist eine CPU für Ultrabooks und soll in erster Linie Strom sparen.

DDR3-Grafik-RAM ist schon eine ziemliche Bremse, man kann den jedoch meistens ganz ordentlich übertakten. Meistens ist der sogar auf unter 900 MHz eingestellt. 1066MHz macht der meiste DDR3-Speicher problemlos mit und die bis zu 20% Taktplus werden Flaschenhals-mäßig auch direkt in mehr FPS umgesetzt.

Ein optisches Laufwerk ist normalerweise entbehrlich. Der einzige Grund wären häufige Filme auf DVD/Blu-Ray oder die guten alten Zeitschriftenbeigaben. Sonst brauche ich meines auch nie.

Für die Windowsinstallation kann man sich wirklich sehr einfach einen bootfähigen USB-Stick mit Image erstellen, der sogar die neuesten Patches bereits schon mitbringt.

Da ich einen i3 mit dem mittleren Takt dieses i5 habe, wage ich mal die Aussage, dass die CPU ganz ok ist. Was bei Notebooks hauptsächlich bremst und die Lade- sowie Bootzeiten ins Unendliche dehnt, sind die langsamen 5.400er Festplatten.


----------



## The_Checker (10. Oktober 2013)

Ok dann werde ich mich für das MSI NB entscheiden.

Kann ich beim MSI GE60-i550M245FD den RAM mit einem zweiten 4GB Modul erweitern?  Oder muss ich ein 8GB Kit kaufen?


----------



## Flenor Eldar (11. Oktober 2013)

The_Checker schrieb:


> Ok dann werde ich mich für das MSI NB entscheiden.
> 
> Kann ich beim MSI GE60-i550M245FD den RAM mit einem zweiten 4GB Modul erweitern?  Oder muss ich ein 8GB Kit kaufen?


 
laut notebooksbilliger.de ist 1 von 2 Modulen verbaut, d.h. du kannst eigentlich Problemlos 4 weitere GB reinstecken...

Zur Info, MSI Repaturfälle müssen nach Polen. Wenn dir komplizierte Wege egal sind, kannst du ruhig kaufen...
Ich hatte mit einem MSI Book, schon viel ärgerniss. Miese verarbeitung, ständige Überhitzung und so scherze. 2x Einschicken hat nichts gebracht und nach 2 1/2 sind beide Schaniere gebrochen...Und das bei 900€ 
Überlege gut!


----------



## The_Checker (12. Oktober 2013)

Flenor Eldar schrieb:


> Zur Info, MSI Repaturfälle müssen nach Polen. Wenn dir komplizierte Wege egal sind, kannst du ruhig kaufen...
> Ich hatte mit einem MSI Book, schon viel ärgerniss. Miese verarbeitung, ständige Überhitzung und so scherze. 2x Einschicken hat nichts gebracht und nach 2 1/2 sind beide Schaniere gebrochen...Und das bei 900
> Überlege gut!



Danke für die Info das wusste ich nicht, das MSI NB's solche Probleme haben.  Ich hatte bei PC-Hardware immer gute Erfahrungen mit MSI gemacht und das auch auf die NB's projiziert. 

Wie sieht es bei ACER aus? Die schätze ich persönlich qualitativ jetzt eher schlechter ein.


----------



## Flenor Eldar (13. Oktober 2013)

The_Checker schrieb:


> Danke für die Info das wusste ich nicht, das MSI NB's solche Probleme haben.  Ich hatte bei PC-Hardware immer gute Erfahrungen mit MSI gemacht und das auch auf die NB's projiziert.
> 
> Wie sieht es bei ACER aus? Die schätze ich persönlich qualitativ jetzt eher schlechter ein.


 
Japp so dachte ich auch und war beim bestellen froh, ein Produkt von einem mir "gut eingestuften Hersteller" zu bekommen das in P/L unschlagbar war... Und dann nur ärger damit...

Ich persönlich habe jez noch kein Acer Book wirklich getestet, aber bei Office PC (vor dem Eigenbau) und Monitor ziemlich zufrieden 
Teste am besten im Elektromarkt verschiedene Acermodelle und schau ob du i-welche Schwächen findest die sich immer wieder Wiederholen (Tastatur, Schaniere und solche Dinge)
Wenn dir das zusagt, kauf dir ein Acer 
Ansonsten hört man von Medion in der unteren Preiskategorie viel gutes


----------

